# 70-200 f/2.8L IS II USM - Loud noise from IS



## Mitch.Conner (Nov 19, 2014)

I had to send my lens in for a minor issue. After it came back, I noticed that the IS seemed surprisingly loud. I had never heard the IS system before on that lens (at all), but I've not owned it for very long, so I've considered the possibility that was never in a quiet enough environment to hear it until yesterday.

It sounds sort of like the noise your computer hard drive makes with the motor that controls the read/write head - except, it's louder than your average HDD.

I don't hear anything banging against the sides of the lens barrel, just this loud motor noise. I hear it once when I half press the shutter release, and again about a second or two after I've released the button and the shutter has closed. There is no noise aside from the AF ring motor during the period in between each of the sounds.

I did some reading on this forum and others and I've seen a split - some claim that it's abnormal and that there copy makes no noise, while others claim that their 70-200 IS II is one of the loudest lens they own and operate. I found at least one thread with somebody posting what sounded like a similar sound to mine, except they were also claiming that their copy was exhibiting a ratcheting type sound too. Mine is not.

I called Canon's repair center in Virginia, where I'd sent the lens for the repair, and they claim that this model lens does make a decent amount of noise with the IS system and that unless I hear "clunking" - I shouldn't worry... BUT... they would be happy to get me a prepaid shipping label if I wanted to be sure, so they started a case number just in case I wanted to send it in to get checked.

Before I pack the lens up and send it off again, which I'd rather not do unless I should, I wanted to ask here first and get some opinions and advice from other owners of this lens.


----------



## meywd (Nov 19, 2014)

I got a used - like new - one two days ago, and i do hear the sound exactly as you describe, on half press, and a second or two after release, and its like the sound of a HDD, though am not sure its louder - then again my computer case is open on the desk beside me - than the HDDs sound, but its louder than the AF sound.


----------



## Marsu42 (Nov 19, 2014)

Mitch.Conner said:


> IIt sounds sort of like the noise your computer hard drive makes with the motor that controls the read/write head - except, it's louder than your average HDD.



If you want "frightening IS noise", try the 100L - its plastic body makes this hdd-like sound resonate a lot. For me, it only occurs when pointing the lens up- or downwards at some time, but when I heard it for the first time I was sure the lens was broken.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Nov 20, 2014)

Marsu42 said:


> Mitch.Conner said:
> 
> 
> > IIt sounds sort of like the noise your computer hard drive makes with the motor that controls the read/write head - except, it's louder than your average HDD.
> ...


 
The only IS noise I hear is from my 300mm f/4L It clunks so loudly that I can feel it. That doesn't mean that others are quite, my hearing is poor at best.


----------



## Hjalmarg1 (Nov 20, 2014)

Marsu42 said:


> Mitch.Conner said:
> 
> 
> > IIt sounds sort of like the noise your computer hard drive makes with the motor that controls the read/write head - except, it's louder than your average HDD.
> ...


My 70-200 f/2.8L IS II USM is a lot less noisy than my Mark 1. This Mark is almost silent but IS system makes a slight noise. The 100L is really noisy and it is normal, specially when focusing at very close distance to subject.


----------



## Mitch.Conner (Nov 20, 2014)

How slight is the slight noise? Louder than the 24-105 f/4L's IS (I don't hear anything with it).


----------



## Mitch.Conner (Nov 20, 2014)

I can't quite figure out what it is I'm actually hearing. Why does it make a sound when it engages, but is silent during operation?


----------



## Mitch.Conner (Nov 22, 2014)

I *think* that I've figured this out.

First, it does make noise during operation, I just couldn't hear it unless I recorded a video with IS on, and then the camera's microphone picked up the low frequency sounds of it in operation. I guess to use video and IS, I'd just use the camera's microphone for a scratch track, which is what I've done in the past anyways except the camera didn't have IS on then because it was on a tripod.

Second, it only seems loud in otherwise silent environments. With a little bit of noise, it becomes something that I really have to listen for.


----------



## Marsu42 (Nov 22, 2014)

Mitch.Conner said:


> First, it does make noise during operation



... one of the reason why Canon introduced stm lenses!



Mitch.Conner said:


> Second, it only seems loud in otherwise silent environments.



In that case, your IS is fine - some IS systems (I mentioned the 100L) have the uncanny habit of producing scratching noises you can hear in *any* environment, and feel the lens vibrate and rock for a second.


----------



## Mitch.Conner (Nov 23, 2014)

All that's left now is to test it optically to make sure everything is as good as it was before sending it in and then micro adjust it.


----------



## Mitch.Conner (Nov 23, 2014)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> Marsu42 said:
> 
> 
> > Mitch.Conner said:
> ...



That sounds exactly like what a Canon technical service rep was describing as what you'd hear and feel if there was a problem that needed to be looked at.

You sure it's ok?


----------



## slclick (Nov 23, 2014)

Arghh I hate these 'Not sure if it's a real problem or not issues' Once again, this is a good reason to be a CPN member.


----------



## Mitch.Conner (Nov 25, 2014)

Sadly, the lens is going back. . The IS was fine, but since they installed a new front element group, I optically checked it.

There seems to be either a decentered or tilted element that wasn't there prior to sending it in. I spoke to a lens tech today and sent him one of the photos of an iso 12233 chart I took. He agreed that something doesn't seem quite right in the way that the focus falloff is not the same for all four corners. One corner is nearly completely in focus whereas another is completely oof, and the other two are somewhere in between.

It's honestly really odd and he agreed. I'm sending them the lens plus a disc with more chart photos that show the issue.

As for CPN, I'm looking into whether I qualify for CPS.

Also, I know some people have had bad customer service and tech support experiences, but I've had great experiences with Canon over the phone. The lens tech was very patient and helpful.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Nov 25, 2014)

Mitch.Conner said:


> Mt Spokane Photography said:
> 
> 
> > The only IS noise I hear is from my 300mm f/4L It clunks so loudly that I can feel it. That doesn't mean that others are quite, my hearing is poor at best.
> ...


 
The 300mm f/4L has a early IS system, and is well known for the clunk when IS engages. It is pretty loud, but there is no problem with the lens.


----------

